# 1TB Bolt remote and Bose SoundTouch 130



## hooverf16 (Apr 9, 2009)

I know that this may be futile but I'm trying to program the included remote to turn on my Bose system and control the volume. I have tried all the codes that the TiVo screens take you to with no luck. I'm also going to try the "cycling" method to see if that works as well. 

I'm curious if anyone has had success with the same system before I spend 10-20 minutes cycling through a couple of hundred codes.

If that doesn't work, I'm guessing either the Slide Pro or going with a universal remote such as a Harmony will be my next option.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

If your TV and Bose system both support HDMI CEC, the TV should turn on the speakers when the TV powers on as long as your TV is configured to use external speakers. Then if you configure the remote to control the TV's volume, it should control the volume on the Bose speakers.


----------



## frazierwa (Apr 16, 2002)

I have the Bolt/Bose Soundtouch and I can't get this to work either. I thought the CEC method might work, but when I turn on my TV, severals seconds later the Bose Soundtouch turns on; but to the wrong input. I need it to go to the SAT/Cable input, but it uses the TV input. Bose says there is no way to configure a 'default' input and I can't find any way to program the Tivo remote to control the Bose at all; tried all the codes. So CEC helps by sending the volume up/down and mute signals from my Samsung TV to my Bose unit, but I still need two remotes to turn the system on. I spent a couple of hours with Tivo support, who sent me to Bose support, who sent me to Tivo support.... you get the picture. Both Tivo and Bose claim that their equipment is working as designed. I guess if their equipment is designed to piss off customers who spend a lot of money on A/V gear, then it IS indeed working as designed.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

TiVo doesn't do CEC.

Did you try this?:

Remote for Tivo Roamio - Bose Community

 

*Re: Remote for Tivo Roamio*
 Make sure that the remote that came with your Tivo Roamio is set to IR mode rather than RF mode. Our setup process can only detect IR signals. 
Steps to change that are listed on Tivo's support website here: (https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/TiVo-Remotes-RF-Pairing-Instructions) 
If this doesn't work you can also use the "Manual Remote Setup" option on the unify menu To configure your Bose remote. Enter "TiVo" as the brand and select " C-3560 " on the list of remote codes for best compatibility.
Hope this helps

-KP


----------



## frazierwa (Apr 16, 2002)

Yes, I know Tivo doesn't do CEC, but Tivo remotes can send IR signals to my Samsung TV which can communicate via CEC with my Bose Soundtouch device.

My remote is in IR mode since it communicates with my Samsung TV after entering the proper codes. There are three codes for Bose units and I have tried them all. If the Tivo remote would send the appropriate codes to the Bose unit, the Bose unit could, via CEC, turn on the TV. The correct codes for the Bose would involve a "power on" and "set source to SAT/Cable".

I don't want to use the Bose remote since I would lose a substantial amount of functionality as compared to the Tivo remote. Since Tivo obviously understands the benefit of using the Tivo remote vs. a TV remote or an AV receiver remote, I wish they would help with this issue. The reception I got from Tivo support was very dismissive of the issue.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

This statement :

"My remote is in IR mode since it communicates with my Samsung TV after entering the proper codes."

Has me thinking you don't understand fully 'IR Mode'...

A Harmony 650 is usually under $100 and would accomplish what you need very well.

-KP


----------



## frazierwa (Apr 16, 2002)

You said: "Our setup process can only detect IR signals." My comment was to indicate that I have set up the Tivo remote to control my TV, and yes, it is in the IR mode and also paired via RF.

I don't want to use the Bose remote or a Harmony remote because I prefer the more complete functionality offered by the Tivo remote. I know it is 'possible' to map buttons on the Harmony and Bose remotes for the A,B,C,D and other proprietary buttons on the Tivo, but this process is not clean or pleasant and almost always results in some mismatch.

Seems that it would be a lot easier for the Tivo remote to merely turn on the Bose Soundtouch unit and select the proper input. That is the only control I need for that unit as opposed to the myriad control functions I use on the Tivo.

If I've missed something in my lack of misunderstanding the IR mode, that is relevant to this issue, please let me know.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I would have thought that the necessary Bose code would be in the TiVo database--it's not like Bose is a fly-by-night company. But, for that matter, I have a Sanyo soundbar (Sanyo--heard of them?  ) and the TiVo database only includes a single Sanyo code, and that doesn't work, either. Another reason for moving to a Slide Pro remote, and I just taught it the Sanyo code, 1-2-3. But frustrating when the TiVo database doesn't include the needed (mainstay) code.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

The Harmony does a very good job of controlling a TiVo. I do have a couple issues with how Logitech leaves the default setup, but that's easily cured. Basically, I set the Harmony 'Menu' button to be the 'TiVo' button, Make sure the 'Clear' button is programmed to the bottom left button. Add the 'Zoom' button to the display and then sprinkle with the remaining 'desired' buttons.

As far as IR Mode, that means you change the TiVo remote to 'talk' to the TiVo with IR instead of RF. The TiVo Remote always talks to 'other' devices with IR. Shouldn't really matter though, as TiVo always works with IR Address 0 anyway.

Bose is well known for not operating with anything but Bose Remotes. Maybe it's improved, but apparently not in this case. The 130 IS an IR device, but 'back in the day' Bose had many RF remotes as well.

Your last best chance to get the TiVo remote to do as you want would be a 'Code Search' Unless you already tried that...

-KP


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

Tivo is a joke at this point. The codes don't work, support is totally clueless and tells you stupid stuff like to reboot your device. They have no clue. Bose support said their soundbars work just fine with universal remotes and they provide the hexcodes to manufacturers like Tivo, when they ask for them. I'm not keeping a soundbar that I need a separate remote to operate so I'll either return it or just drop Tivo after 15 years altogether. They just keep going downhill more and more.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

identical posts across 4 5 different threads? someone call guinness...


----------

